# New addition to our garage



## Chris (May 20, 2013)

Today I picked up a new car. The other half wanted a new car and I wanted a toy so we compromised and picked up a new 2013 Dodge Charger R/T Hemi. 370 horse power of fun. Here is one pic. More to come when I get time. Fully loaded, black leather interior. heck even the cup holders have coolers and heaters.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2013)

It's replacing this one. 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 1922.jpg


----------



## havasu (May 20, 2013)

Nice muscle Chris. What is the "claimed" gas mileage? Do you have to pay the gas guzzler tax on it?


----------



## MarkWood (May 20, 2013)

I like it! I wish my wife would drive muscle like that! I settled for a subaru outback! Of course my first thought when she said she wanted a wagon was a hemi magnum but that was shot down rather quickly.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2013)

havasu said:


> Nice muscle Chris. What is the "claimed" gas mileage? Do you have to pay the gas guzzler tax on it?



25 they say. Don't know about the tax, they didn't mention it, not like they would anyway.



WoodRacing said:


> I like it! I wish my wife would drive muscle like that! I settled for a subaru outback! Of course my first thought when she said she wanted a wagon was a hemi magnum but that was shot down rather quickly.



I mentioned the Magnum too but she was set on a Charger, I just persuaded the Hemi and leather. She loves it so thats all that matters.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2013)

Sold the explorer last night.

Here is the best part of the charger.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2013)

Chris said:


> Sold the explorer last night.
> 
> Here is the best part of the charger.QUOTE]
> 
> Has that thing reached room temp since you got it?


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2013)

Nope.....

So I think all the other vehicles are mad because both my work trucks have broken down this week. Which is great because I have work coming out of my ears right now.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2013)

Been driving the Hemi around and boy is it a nice car. Nothing more I could ask for. Comfortable, fast, quiet, more bells and whistles then the space shuttle and did I mention Fast!


----------



## MarkWood (May 27, 2013)

Chris said:


> Nope.....
> 
> So I think all the other vehicles are mad because both my work trucks have broken down this week. Which is great because I have work coming out of my ears right now.



Must be that time of year! I cant figure out how to get it all done either! I keep telling myself to complete one job then move on to the next one. One at a time.......They will wait.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2013)

I have still yet to be successful at pushing work back. It is always "This is the schedule, if you can't do it we will find someone that can"

I am in the middle of three very large projects right now. I had to beg plead and borrow employees from other companies just to get the work done.


----------

